
Show HN: Stripe for speech to text (transcription API) - soheil
https://app.loverino.com/api/v1/docs
======
taf2
I did not find pricing information - how much do you charge and how? Per
minute, per file?

~~~
soheil
per minute: [https://app.loverino.com/plans](https://app.loverino.com/plans)

------
timvdalen
How is this like Stripe?

~~~
soheil
It's an API

~~~
orky56
Transcription API is a lot easier to understand than "Stripe for speech to
text". You should probably lead with that even though it may not be as sexy as
X for Y.

